# Stihl Br 600 engine re-assembly help



## Johnsered

Hello,

I'm trying to re-assemble a br600 engine and can't remember if the piston should be at TDC and the cam at the two indicator lines at 9'oclock and 3'oclock. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## backhoelover

yeah there is marks on the inside of cam housing on cylinder 9 and 3 is right also tdc is set with the s on the flywheel on the flywheel you will see the s to the left of it where the flywheel ends you want to line the end of the flywheel to the left of the s with the right side of the right coils metal part ends i have attach a service manual


----------



## backhoelover

need any service manuals let me know


----------



## Johnsered

I adjusted the valves but the pull cord is difficult to pull on the compression stroke, does that mean the main bearing is bad?


----------



## backhoelover

Or compression release what valves adjusted at


----------



## backhoelover

Cam should have metal plate on back of it if it is missing u don't have a compression release valve set to 0.01


----------



## backhoelover

I've replace a lot of cams on br models


----------



## backhoelover

Needs valve adjust there in eBay have to have valves are weird​


----------



## Johnsered

I used a feeler gauge to adjust the valves, and I had a spare cam so I also installed that while I was at it, still no luck


----------



## backhoelover

U can't adjust them valves with normal feeler guage your timing will be off also check and make sure compression release is working How does it pull with plug out


----------



## backhoelover

Send me your address I'll send u the feeler gauge it u want one


----------



## Johnsered

I bought the feeler gauge from the stihl dealer a while back to adjust my old blower, but thanks for offtering


----------



## stihl041avhog

You sure its not a Honda. Those split engines will slip a timing belt plastic cam ??


----------



## backhoelover

any luck with unit


----------



## Johnsered

I threw my four engines in a pile and forgot about them, then bought a $40 non running br600 that needed a new flywheel, carb and valve adjusting. Its a real roller coaster ride with these four mix engines.


----------



## backhoelover

i just got one in making a weird sound thought it was the fan took it off and ran unit still making sound so i will have to take the engine apart and do some checking this is the first one i have to give me a difficult problem make sure to check the tank vent those things suck on br models


----------

